# Pulling on walks! Bad!



## dkcaylor94 (Aug 19, 2013)

Looking for any suggestions which may help ease the struggle of our walks with our 4mo old! She did so well initially, but now seems almost "scared" on our daily walk in the evening. She pulls the whole time with her tail btw her legs Its not a fun walk at all anymore!


----------



## Lola_Baby17 (Aug 26, 2013)

My pup never did the tail between her legs part but she pulled like crazy... so my best friend is a vet tech and brought me home a "gentle leader".. That thing works like a charm, no pulling or anything... It fits like a halter on a horse sort of and has the same concept. I'd recommend trying one maybe?
Hope this helps!


----------



## Hina (May 31, 2013)

We have a 5 month old and recently started taking puppy classes. I had a tough time in the beginning before those classes.. she pulled, resisted, laid down, etc. 

In class, we use a training collar and are taught how to use it appropriately. I wouldn't say her walks are perfect, but with practice and consistency, we are both getting much better.

Also, praise helps too. We were told that if they resist and lays down, just pull and when she gets up, give her lots of praise.. and a treat! 

There are many methods to help train your puppy how to walk properly. I would suggest puppy obedience classes in order to get the proper feedback from trainers. Good luck!

p.s. Lola Baby reminded me of the front-lead harness (don't google "front-lead harness", google "front-lead harness" for dogs!). I personally haven't tried it, but heard good things about it. Here's a link:
[ame]http://www.amazon.com/Premier-Harness-Large-Black-Silver/dp/B0009ZBKG4[/ame]


----------



## dkcaylor94 (Aug 19, 2013)

Thank you! We start PKT next week; hoping to learn some new helpful methods there as well


----------



## dkcaylor94 (Aug 19, 2013)

Thank you so much!!!! Heading out to pick one up right now; just watched the video and it looks amazing!


----------



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

Olliver walks like a champ with his Easy Walker harness.
Worth weight in gold.


----------



## TheBradyBunch (Apr 11, 2013)

olliversmom said:


> Olliver walks like a champ with his Easy Walker harness.
> Worth weight in gold.


So does Brady! Imagine my devastation when he split it in two pieces last night  This is the second one he's broken since March! Luckily they're replacing it (for a small fee) but I still have to go and buy one tonight. We won't make it 10 days until it gets here!

Oh, Brady 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dkcaylor94 (Aug 19, 2013)

Does anyone know which is better/easier for the pup? The Easy Walker or Gentle Leader?


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

dkcaylor94 said:


> Does anyone know which is better/easier for the pup? The Easy Walker or Gentle Leader?


For my puppy in particular, the gentler leader worked best. The easy walk harness didn't fit well and he didn't like walking with it on. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ragtym (Feb 3, 2008)

I'm a firm believer in Connie Cleveland's training methods: 
http://www.dogtrainersworkshop.com/must-reads/puppies-3-5-months/

She might be walking like that because she's unsure of what her behavior should be. Connie's method teaches her where her boundaries are while walking.


----------



## dkcaylor94 (Aug 19, 2013)

*brooke*


----------



## Hina (May 31, 2013)

Thank you Ragtym, I thought the article was very informative and well written. Thanks for the info!

p.s. Dkcaylor, I can't see the pic.. can't wait to see your baby


----------



## ragtym (Feb 3, 2008)

You're welcome! I love Connie's training methods. She believes that dogs should be allowed to make mistakes because it gives the trainer an opportunity to teach the pup what the correct response is. With her method, you can create a dog that actually thinks/problem solves instead of just shutting down when confronted with a new situation.


----------



## dkcaylor94 (Aug 19, 2013)

*Picture/signature picture*

I cannot get it to work right! Ive been trying for over an hour now Any suggestions? Thank you!


----------



## Hina (May 31, 2013)

I see it! sorry to be a burden! the pic upload on this site does take a little getting used to.

What a beautiful girl!!!! Is her name Brooke? I love "wind in the hair" pics.


----------



## dkcaylor94 (Aug 19, 2013)

Yay! Not a burden at all!!! I just really wanted to share some pictures Yes, her name is Brooke, and she was just 9 wks in this photo. Now 4mo and much bigger! Thank you for your kindness


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

dkcaylor94 said:


> I cannot get it to work right! Ive been trying for over an hour now Any suggestions? Thank you!


To upload a photo click "post a reply" and near the toolbar there is a paper clip. Click on that and a new window will open. There will be 10 lines for attachments. Click on "open" (it might say "browse") then find your photo. Make sure it is the appropriate type (.jpeg/.gif...) and within the limit on size (I believe max size is 1.2 MG). Click upload. Ice it's uploaded, if you scroll down the window it will list files you've uploaded. Once your file is there go ahead and close the window. Then go back to the paper clip and click on it. Your attachment should be listed. Click on it to insert. Then post. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dkcaylor94 (Aug 19, 2013)

*Thank you so much!*

Im sure I'll get the hang of it; thank you so much for explaining it all very precisely; I appreciate all the effort!






]


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

dkcaylor94 said:


> View attachment 251914
> ]


It worked! Look at all that loveliness!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dkcaylor94 (Aug 19, 2013)

*Pictures*

Awwww! Thanks to you!!!!


----------



## goldlover68 (Jun 17, 2013)

Our girl is very high energy and the 'leaders' did not work on her...our OB trainer told us to get a 'pinch collar'. Worked perfectly....! She really did well in OB class with this change and now at 8+ month is a pleasure to be around....


----------



## LIDDLEMAR (Aug 3, 2013)

My sister had bought him the Harness leash that didn't work too well with him. He seems to pull more when we leave your house 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dkcaylor94 (Aug 19, 2013)

Thank you! I hope it will work; if not then we will move on and try something else; the pinch collar sounds like it worked great for you! Thanks again


----------



## Doug (Jul 17, 2010)

What a sweetie pie!! We use a harness with the ring at the front when we need to.

In some situations my boy is not the bravest soul When I see him pull the way you describe. I pull him back beside my legs as if to say "Don't worry, I'll lead and protect you." He feels a lot safer then and almost walks a tiny bit behind me without pulling. He is gently praised when he does not pull. It is worth a try!

The other thing is that I bet this is temporary as she ages she will also mellow. Pups do go through fear stages.


----------



## dkcaylor94 (Aug 19, 2013)

*Pulling*

Thanks so much! I will try that on our next walk! I appreciate your helpful info; I will try anything at this point, lol!


----------



## goldlover68 (Jun 17, 2013)

*New type Pinch Collar*



dkcaylor94 said:


> Thank you! I hope it will work; if not then we will move on and try something else; the pinch collar sounds like it worked great for you! Thanks again


If you decide to try a pinch collar, our trainer put us on to a newly designed type of collar. It is easier to put on/off, cannot come unlatched, and has a cover. you can see them on her website. I have two and they work great! www.lolalimited.net She calls this collar the "Secret Powers" training collar. Good Luck


----------

